# Hedgehog Sounds!



## Kira (Aug 4, 2012)

I am sure this is a commonly asked question but I can't seem to wade through all the posts to find an answer  I've been trying for a while but it's an easy question to answer I believe.
I got my newest hedgehog , Pippy , out to play for the first time today (I was letting her settle in for about a week first) . She was making this little squeaks that were extremely quiet so I couldn't record them. They were kind of like cooing it seemed. She wasn't in a ball or scared acting. she was just exploring all over my hands  It SEEMED happy to me but is this a scared chirp or a content one? I notice my other hedgehogs do it too from time to time. But it's always super quiet. Can you tell me the different sounds you can think of that hedgehogs make?
I'm really sorry for asking a common question but , like i said , I couldn't seem to find any  
Also , I played with her for about an hour . how much time is too long to play with a hedgehog before they get grumpy? (approximately . I know all hedgehogs are different) I didn't mean to carry it on for about an hour but I didn't want to put her away! :lol:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Chirps, snuffles, tweets, whistles, clicks, huffs (of course) - those are the ones off the top of my head. I've also heard a scream twice. The babies squeak, and Vendetta (now 11 weeks old) never quite grew out of it. She squeaks when she pees, but it's only about 1/3 of the time now, compared to always doing it when we first got her. She's a quirky little thing.  Also purrs, though that's more something I feel than really am able to hear, most of the time.

You can have them out as long as you want as long. The only thing to consider is that you shouldn't be depriving them of sleep if it's during the daytime. If they have a bag to sleep in or something, you can have them out more or less all day. If you're going to have them out for a long time in the evening, when it's their "awake" time, it's a good idea to over their food bowl at least once so they can munch on it like they usually would at that time of day.


----------



## Kira (Aug 4, 2012)

moxieberry said:


> Chirps, snuffles, tweets, whistles, clicks, huffs (of course) - those are the ones off the top of my head. I've also heard a scream twice. The babies squeak, and Vendetta (now 11 weeks old) never quite grew out of it. She squeaks when she pees, but it's only about 1/3 of the time now, compared to always doing it when we first got her. She's a quirky little thing.  Also purrs, though that's more something I feel than really am able to hear, most of the time.
> 
> You can have them out as long as you want as long. The only thing to consider is that you shouldn't be depriving them of sleep if it's during the daytime. If they have a bag to sleep in or something, you can have them out more or less all day. If you're going to have them out for a long time in the evening, when it's their "awake" time, it's a good idea to over their food bowl at least once so they can munch on it like they usually would at that time of day.


Thank you. Is the chirping a good thing though? and I myself don't even wake up until afternoon time and play with them only at night (perks of being homeschooled, I always have time for them)


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Chirping is a happy sound. My little guy only chirps when he's really happy about something. In his case, it's either stuffing his face with chicken or turkey, or really enjoying a snuggle session. It's usually pretty easy to tell when they're scared; they'll usually quill up, stand still, and make a fast huffing sound. They all behave a little differently, but when Norman is *really* upset with something (like a stranger trying to touch him), he'll ball up and make the loudest huffing/chugging noise he possibly can, followed by an agitated rumbling sound (like a really loud, fast, aggressive purr). He ends up sounding like a steam engine that's about to fall apart. I thankfully haven't heard any screams, but he did whimper a few times in his sleep when I first brought him home. My best guess was that the wasn't used to being alone yet and missed his siblings. Some can make that cooing/purring sound as well. If she's not raising her quills when she's making a sound, chances are she's just happy.


----------



## Kira (Aug 4, 2012)

Nebular said:


> Chirping is a happy sound. My little guy only chirps when he's really happy about something. In his case, it's either stuffing his face with chicken or turkey, or really enjoying a snuggle session. It's usually pretty easy to tell when they're scared; they'll usually quill up, stand still, and make a fast huffing sound. They all behave a little differently, but when Norman is *really* upset with something (like a stranger trying to touch him), he'll ball up and make the loudest huffing/chugging noise he possibly can, followed by an agitated rumbling sound (like a really loud, fast, aggressive purr). He ends up sounding like a steam engine that's about to fall apart. I thankfully haven't heard any screams, but he did whimper a few times in his sleep when I first brought him home. My best guess was that the wasn't used to being alone yet and missed his siblings. Some can make that cooing/purring sound as well. If she's not raising her quills when she's making a sound, chances are she's just happy.


thank you  she wasn't acting scared at all. The hissing noises they make when they are angry terrifies me !!


----------



## Viki (Jul 10, 2012)

Willow tends to push her wheel around her cage. I woke up to fix it and she puffed at me. I took her out to calm her down and she growled. I have never heard a hedgehog growl.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

My hogs all chirp when they come out to play. It's like ... i dont know how to explain it  they're exploring and like "hello world!" happy little balls of sunshine haha


----------

